# Rocky Monday?



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What's the Rocky looking like for tomorrow? I noticed the Chagrin should be very fishable tomorrow, just wondered if the Rocky is coming down as nicely.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Archman, me again.

I am trying to get away later to check on it. Yesterday morning did not look bad but was rising.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Joel,
EE and I are leaving here around 3 today and fishing tonight and tomorrow. Not sure of the water today, however we are going to brave it... let me know if you are interested in joining us.
ying


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Mike, where are you guys fishing tonight? Send me a PM if you need to.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Rocky will fish nicely on Monday. It's actually quite fishable now, best with bait. Water color is a bit stained (6-12" visibility) and the level is only up a little bit (gravel bar at Puritas bridge is nearly showing normal levels).

Ying/EE/Archman, if you haven't left yet, send me a PM with starting area and the vehicle that you will be using on Monday. I should be out mid-AM.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I concur. Was there this eve for a couple hours. Got 4 from the lower section on spawn. All fresh silver fish. Wish I wasn't working Monday or Tuesday. Should be a good couple of days.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Steel Cranium, I decided to head over to the Chagrin first thing in the morning. I then might meet up with ERik and Mike later on at the Rock. Look for a white Hyundai Santa Fe.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I never ended up making it over to the Rocky today. I was doing really well on the Chagrin and didn't want to leave a good thing. How'd you guys end up doing?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

productive. Six to the bank between 1:30 and 3:00pm. Lots of people out, but in unusual places. Only one fisherman at Morley around 1:00 when I was looking for the Columbus guys. I found mine further upstream in a rather popular spot near the road. All on the smallest minnows in the bucket. Biggest came on the smallest minnows. Larger minnows (> 2" or so) didn't get any fish in the same drifts.

These were leftover minnows (river shiners) from a Sunday trip for smallmouth (and a few steelies). Gotta love these temps -- nothing like catching nice smallies in January.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

We ended up with 4 a piece. Went to our normal start-off spot and Steelhauler joined us long enough to show who the real fisherman was in the group. I guess I should make sure I get him down here for some saugeye fishing, but who would want to leave the river and lake up there?? 
Anyways, fishing slowed and we took a hike and ended up finding more fishermen where we thought no one would be. Long stretches in-between fish.
Water clarity was very good, water was high (I thought). Making some of the runs quicker than normal.
Caught fish on jig/maggot and minnows. Our minnows were entirely too large. Only had a few smaller than 3 inches.
Biggest was a beautiful female around 28 inches, she was extremely full... took a picture, should be up when EE gets a second.
not sure of my next trip.
ying


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

This is not a recent photo but just learned how to post pics and was giving it a try.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/data/500/2274steelie_3-thumb.jpg


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

OK. That didn't work. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

One more try.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Almost there. Any tips on how I make it bigger?


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

"Any tips on how I make it bigger?"

Think about pretty girls. That does it for me!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

HA,HA. Funny. I quess I left myself open for that one. But I already have that covered. Why do you think they call me BigDaddy?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

lolololololol u people are too funny


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Ying's 28" fish from last week....he brought a buddy who wanted to take one home and fix it up for the first time, so I donated my first of the day to him (23") and released the rest as usual


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Erik, good pictures... my fish is a bit muddy! 
Nice to see the BLUE pole make a photo op!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

nice fish.....i just now got mine back from the taxa. from last year. I think i have it in my profile photos its the big silver one..15.9 lbs. from arcola creek.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Ying, did you roll that thing around in mud after caught it? I was looking for some whiskers...looked like a catfish


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

It's hard to keep the fish out of the mud if you're intending to keep it. I do the "quick hemostat in water release" at that location. Not good for pictures, though.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I normally don't hold them on the bank to get a picture, but the stomach on that fish was enormous. The picture does not do it any justice. We returned it unharmed, I haven't figured out a good recipe for eating these fish, so I just let them ALL go.


----------

